# Small master face lift



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, i just realized how crappy those pictures from my cell phone are. On the plus side i was using the new app to post that thread! 
Well i opened up the wall last night and found some good and bad. The good was that since this is a ranch house all wiring goes up into the attic which for the outlet in the wall that i need to removed will simply take pulling two wires up and putting in a junction box in the attic.

The bad, upon opening up the wall, i found that the outside spicket comes 11" into the wall i was hoping to shorten to about 7". I have decided simply to off center the closet instead of making it shorter. 

Personal preference question...
I am going to recarpet the bedroom and inended on running it into the closet as it was carpeted before however i do have some extra alloc flooring from the rest of the house. Would you carpet the closet or put the laminet hardwood in it?

Updates tonight hopefully.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Few updated pictures. These are from my old iPhone so the pictures seem to be better.


----------

